
Copper Prices Zigzagged Wildly When Almost No One Was Trading - Turing_Machine
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-22/copper-prices-zigzagged-wildly-when-almost-no-one-was-trading
======
Turing_Machine
TL;DR: one possible cause is that the algorithm that was trading on the London
market failed to account for U.S. markets being closed for President's Day.

